# Non resident banking



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello can I still open a bank account as a non resident without a utility bill or similar I have tax number and own property on algarve but house is still in probate and all bills etc are in departed owners name still.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a Non Resident *you present UK Identification, Utility bills etc* to prove UK address & ID, the account address will be your UK one but it is a* Portuguese Euro Bank Account*, there is* no* requirement to have or own a Portuguese property etc

One extra your asked for when opening a Portuguese Bank Account is you parents name/s, it's a Portuguese thing used to confirm ID

If you can't visit Portugal to open an account Millennium bcp have an *office* in Victoria London where you could open an account, give them a ring and check ID reguired 
0207 489 4800

When you open an account register for online banking you can then monitor your account easily, make payments, pay utilities, transfer, top up etc


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

CGD also have an office in King William St near the Bank of England. I opened mine there. All I needed that was specific to Portugal was a NIF.


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou account opened in London and received. All documents and got a temporary card in portugal.excellent advice from forum


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought you said you had a Tax number, if that was the case that number is for life or until you cancel it, but a requirement if you own property & other things here.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Just a question ( having used MillBCP London) Did you supply your PT tax number to MillBCP so you have the correct number on the bank's paperwork or will the bank forward the paper work to you later on with a "temporary" tax number?



harvey69 said:


> Hello can I still open a bank account as a non resident without a utility bill or similar I have tax number and own property on algarve but house is still in probate and all bills etc are in departed owners name still.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

BodgieMcBodge said:


> Just a question ( having used MillBCP London) Did you supply your PT tax number to MillBCP so you have the correct number on the bank's paperwork or will the bank forward the paper work to you later on with a "temporary" tax number?


harvey69 originally posted this
"Hello can I still open a bank account as a non resident without a utility bill or similar I have tax number and own property on algarve but house is still in probate and all bills etc are in departed owners name still."

hopefully he used his existing number as temporaries are the devils own to rectify


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

So did he (she) 

supply the PT tax number to MillBCP so you have the correct number on the bank's paperwork or will the bank forward the paper work to you later on with a "temporary" tax number? 





canoeman said:


> harvey69 originally posted this
> "Hello can I still open a bank account as a non resident without a utility bill or similar I have tax number and own property on algarve but house is still in probate and all bills etc are in departed owners name still."
> 
> hopefully he used his existing number as temporaries are the devils own to rectify


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As yet he's not answered mine or your query, I did make clear that as a Non Resident his proofs would be UK bills etc not Portuguese


----------



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi used fiscal number and proof of UK address ie electric bill etc all very easy and London branch very helpfull


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done Harvey


----------

